# Elgato : EyeTV, EyeHome, EyeConnect [1]...



## aurel99 (16 Avril 2003)

Ca m'intrigue, dites moi tout si vous connaissez le produit !

Merci!






------------------------

L'enregistreur vidéo numérique EyeTV vous permet de contrôler vos émissions TV à votre guise. 

L'enregistreur vidéo numérique EyeTV vous libère des horaires de diffusion. Recherchez et suivez tous les programmes que vous souhaitez voir et regardez-les quand bon vous semble. Effectuez des pauses sur des émissions en direct. Sautez les publicités. Enregistrez vos émissions favorites pour les archiver grâce à votre graveur de CD. EyeTV va changer votre vision de la télé. 

Regardez la télévision sur votre Mac 
EyeTV inclut un tuner TV 124 canaux prêt à être connecté et un encodeur MPEG pour numériser et envoyer les signaux TV à votre Mac via un câble USB standard (inclus). Le logiciel EyeTV affiche votre émission TV dans une fenêtre redimensionnable qui peut occuper la taille totale de votre écran.



Enregistrez sans cassette 
EyeTV a les mêmes fonctionnalités qu'un magnétoscope, sans l'inconvénient des cassettes vidéo. EyeTV ne requiert que 650 Mo d'espace disque pour stocker une heure de vidéo sur votre disque dur. Si vous souhaitez en conserver un exemplaire définitif, utilisez votre graveur de CD pour créer un CD vidéo que vous pourrez lire sur votre lecteur DVD de salon (Toast 5 Titanium est nécessaire pour graver des CD vidéo). 

Faites une pause pendant une émission en direct
EyeTV vous offre la liberté d'interrompre le visionnage de vos émissions préférées sans en rater une image. Vous pouvez mettre en pause tout type d'émission, qu'il s'agisse d'une diffusion en direct ou d'un programme enregistré, puis reprendre la lecture dès que vous êtes prêt. 

Ajoutez une télécommande externe 
EyeTV est compatible avec la télécommande Keyspan Digital Media. Notre CD d'installation inclut un fichier de paramétrage des touches qui peut être importé dans le logiciel de la télécommande Keyspan Digital Media. Votre télécommande Keyspan sera alors configurée automatiquement pour EyeTV. Le manuel de l'utilisateur EyeTV contient des instructions complètes sur l'utilisation d'une télécommande Keyspan Digital Media (non incluse) avec EyeTV. 

C'est vous qui choisissez 
EyeTV vous laisse le choix : en voir plus ou moins. Utilisez le bouton Jump pour sauter les séquences qui ne vous intéressent pas ? comme les publicités ? ou utilisez le bouton Instant Replay pour regarder vos scènes préférées encore et encore. 

Configuration requise
? Mac OS X v.10.2 recommandé (Mac OS X v.10.1.5 ou ultérieur)
? Port USB intégré 
? 20 Mo d'espace disque pour l'application 
? 650 Mo d'espace disque pour chaque heure d'enregistrement vidéo


----------



## melaure (16 Avril 2003)

C'est de la pub tout ça !!! En fonctionalité ca a l'air sympa, mais en qualité c'est pas ça. Je l'ai vu à Apple Expo. Et c'est normal, l'USB 1 n'est pas fait pour de la vidéo. Débit trop faible donne qualité médiocre.
On avait une soirée de présentation vidéo, mardi dernier à l'AUG. Avec un boitier Miglia et Dazzle Bridge. Ca c'est du sérieux ... Tout en DV sur port Firewire !


----------



## Sven (4 Mai 2003)

Je cherche une solution télé incorporée à mon mac, en interne (PCI) ou en externe (exit USB apparemment donc firewire) et le tout sans souci sous X.

Il y a-t-il un produit miracle et pas trop cher ?


----------



## melaure (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Sven:</font><hr /> * Je cherche une solution télé incorporée à mon mac, en interne (PCI) ou en externe (exit USB apparemment donc firewire) et le tout sans souci sous X.

Il y a-t-il un produit miracle et pas trop cher ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas vraiment, a part le boitier Formac qui fait tuner. On m'a prêté un Miglia et je m'amuse bien avec. Je le connecte sur le magneto pour enregistrer la télé ...


----------



## Bcpst (4 Mai 2003)

A la dernière Apple Expo, je me suis acheté un Hauppauge MyTV. Le moins que l'ont puisse dire, c'est que les débuts sous X étaient difficile. Drivers et Applis ont longtemps étaient d'une qualité assez merdique, maintenant tout est réglé et les mises a jour arrivent fréquemment.
MyTV est sur le meme principe que eyeTV sauf que l'audio ne passe pas par l'USB mais par l'entrée son du mac (Peut etre synonyme de meilleure qualité ?). Par contre, pas encore de pause sur de la TV, et pas d'enregistrement programmé (Ca va peut être venir).

Apres 1 quasiment 10 mois d'utilisation, voila ce que je peux dire :
Toutes les solutions que j'ai essayé (y compris la Formac FireWire) ont une qualité bien inférieure à une vraie TV. En générale, ca revient plus cher que de s'acheter une TV. 

Je pense que ca vaut le coup si tu manques d'espace et si tu as un grand écran (20 m^2 et 22' cinema display chez moi) ou si tu as besoin de numériser de la TV.

Voici 2 captures :
Capture de TV 
Capture de PS2 (branché en composite) 

A noter que contrairement à l'eyeTV, myTV ne lag pas (pas de delai entre l'affichage et l'entrée video) on peut donc brancher console de jeux, ...

Enfin pour finir, je dirais que pour regarder la TV confortablement, il faut une machine relativement puissante :
su mon imac 400 la video saccade, etc ... assez relou à utiliser sur mon bi-1,25 quasiment pas de CPU utilisé.

Maintenant à toi de peser le pour et le contre : prix, qualité de l'image, espace, ...


----------



## Sven (11 Mai 2003)

Merci pour ces conseils.

Le fait de pouvoir stocker des séries sur mon DD intéressait pas mal les copains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais bon je vais voir c'est pas pressé. A AppleExpo je devrait pouvoir aller voir les fabriquant et tester _in situ_.


----------



## GLX (13 Mai 2003)

J"en ai un (eyetv) et j"en suis très content :
Précisons quand même que le port usb suffit amplement puisque le boitier encode en MPG1.
C'est donc pas le flux video qui entre dans le mac mais un flux MPG1
L'intérêt du produit c'est sa fonction d'enregistrement (programable et d'édition (enlever les pubs)) puis gravure sur VCD.
Précisons aussi que la qualité d'une tv hertzienne c'est pas top...
Pas besoin d'un marteau pour enfoncer une punaise.
Vas voir sur le site, 
macetvideo il y a un banc d'essai.


----------



## melaure (14 Mai 2003)

Les meilleures captures que j'ai pu faire avec une télé, c'est grace à la miro DC30. Et avec les nouveaux drivers OS X, c'est fantastique. Je trouve même le DV peu convaincant en face ...


----------



## Bcpst (20 Mai 2003)

C'est pas le même prix non plus !!!


----------



## spirit (15 Janvier 2004)

Je souhaite acheter un ibook G4 933mhz. Et j'aimerais avoir la télévision sur mon ibook. Connaissez-vous le boitier Eye-tv (il est en vente sur apple store)?
Est-ce que sa marche bien ?
Est-ce que qqun d'entre vous l'utilise?

Merci pour vos répones.


----------



## Onra (15 Janvier 2004)

Apparement ça marche pas mal d'après melaure. Son amie l'utilise avec un iBook mandarine 300MHz !


----------



## stitoune (15 Janvier 2004)

Ca marche effectivement pas mal que ce soit pour la tv ou pour un magnéto encore faut-il que le signal envoyé soit assez bon sinon l'image n'est pas parfaite en grand format.

Par contre savez vous si on peut récupérer directement les enregistrements d'eye tv dans final cut ou i movie sans passer par Quick time pro que je ne possède pas ! Car en transférant ensuite les enregistrements mpeg, je pers la piste audio puisque avec Quick Time version simplifiée, je ne peux extraire l'audio...


----------



## melaure (16 Janvier 2004)

Oui ca marche pas mal. Bon sur un iBook 300 tu peux regarder la télé en enregistrant en même temps mais pas plus. Il ne faut lancer iTunes ou surfer en même temps !

Si tu as un iBook récent, je te conseille le nouveau modèle. Le mpeg1 c'est pratique pour les vieilles machines masi la qualité c'est pas ça. Le boitier firewire te fera des fichiers mpeg2 ...


----------



## AroundTheWorld (2 Mars 2004)

Ben j'ai fais une recherche mais c'est désactivé pour le moment, ma question est simple, a l'apple expo en septembre  j'ai vue une demo de eyes tv  c 'est super mais bon je ne suis pas sure que dans le bouquet des chaînes il y est les chaînes nationales Françaises, c'est possible ?


----------



## iMax (2 Mars 2004)

Le EyeTV est un tuner télé... Donc, ça dépend ce que tu reçois chez toi... Si tu as le cable, tu auras le bouquet du cable...


----------



## GRESSY (15 Mars 2004)

Je souhaiterais acquerir cet appareil,je voudrais avoir l'avis de personnes
l'ayant essayer.
Par ailleurs quand on veut graver un DVD d'une emission avec toast,est ce que ce dernier rencode pour executer la gravure,ou le dossier éxecuté avec eye tv est pret a l'enregistrement sans encodage.
Avec mes remerciements.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2004)

je n'ai pas cet appareil, mais sauf erreur de ma part, c'est le boîtier lui-même qui encode directement en Mpeg2 (c'est tout l'intérêt de cet appareil), donc les fichiers qui sont stockés sur ton disque dur (Mpeg2) sont immédiatement aptes à être gravés par toast...


----------



## goelia (1 Avril 2004)

Salut

j'ai cet appareil, pas mal sauf que le son perçu est pas au top qualité, mais ceci doit pouvoir être corrigé.
Sinon image ipeccable, avec un léger retard, mais c'est tout à fait acceptable


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2004)

Une nouvelle version du logiciel de gestion du boîtier EyeTV est disponible. On peut enfin changer l'ordre des chaînes.


----------



## golf (26 Mai 2004)

Tu peux mettre un commentaire ici...


----------



## mendes (6 Juin 2004)

savez vous s'il existe une manip pour rendre eye tv 200 compatible avec un G3 800 ?


----------



## golf (7 Juin 2004)

mendes a dit:
			
		

> savez vous s'il existe une manip pour rendre eye tv 200 compatible avec un G3 800 ?


G3 = EyeTV 100 !...


----------



## Fanoo (9 Juillet 2004)

si on reprend le concept de l'ordinateur etant le carrefour de la technologie numérique, il serait logique que la télévision puisse etre regardée et enregistrée sur l'ordinateur, non ?

il y a bien la TV par Internet (par Freebox notemment), mais je ne sais pas ce que ca donne,
et je ne crois pas que toutes les chaines generalistes soient presentes.

est-ce que quelqu'un connait une bonne solution ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Juillet 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> si on reprend le concept de l'ordinateur etant le carrefour de la technologie numérique, il serait logique que la télévision puisse etre regardée et enregistrée sur l'ordinateur, non ?
> 
> il y a bien la TV par Internet (par Freebox notemment), mais je ne sais pas ce que ca donne,
> et je ne crois pas que toutes les chaines generalistes soient presentes.
> ...



OUi tu mets une carte TV dans ton mac et ca le fait, il y a en pas mal


----------



## benR (9 Juillet 2004)

Attention, la télé sur Free ne se regarde pas sur l'ordinateur... la freebox possède une sortie télé et est livrée avec une péritel, donc est destnée à etr ebranchée sur la télé.

Poru regarder les chaines su rl'ordi, tu peux acheter une carte télé (Alchemy DVR de Miglia, par exemple).
j'en ai acheté une avec mon ordi, et pour le moment j'en sui sassez content. il manque quelques fonctions qui pourraient etre utiles (par exemple une plus rgande facilité pour programmer l'enregistrement des émissions), mais sinon, ca marche très bien.


----------



## golf (10 Juillet 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> si on reprend le concept de l'ordinateur etant le carrefour de la technologie numérique, il serait logique que la télévision puisse etre regardée et enregistrée sur l'ordinateur, non ?


Toute la TV sur le Mac, cela se traduit par :
El Gato et ses solutions...


Dont : 

EyeTV... 
	


Tout une gamme de solutions, de l'EyeTV 200 à l'EyeTV 400 : En bon français, du simple regard TV sur le Mac au magnétoscope numérique 


> EyeTV 200 is a FireWire digital video recorder with analog TV tuner. This successor to the original EyeTV USB now features high-quality MPEG-2 encoding and a high-speed FireWire interface. (Available internationally in NTSC and PAL/SECAM versions.)
> EyeTV 400 is a digital video recorder for digital terrestrial television (DVB-T). Featuring a high-speed FireWire interface, and the ability to play and record stunning digital television on the Mac, EyeTV 400 is a great solution for digital terrestrial television DVB-T viewers. (Available in countries where digital terrestrial television (DVB-T) is broadcast.)




Mais El Gato, c'est aussi une solution qui relie intimement votre TV et votre Mac  : l'EyeHome... 
	
 


Ces produits El Gato sont distribués en France...


----------



## Maxx (15 Juillet 2004)

Une autre solution, qui n'est pas forcément stupide, est d'acheter un écran LCD de télévision, et de le brancher comme moniteur (via ADC ou VGA). Leur résolution est généralement de 1240*780. Du coup, on peut brancher la Péritel ou l'antenne et avoir directement la télé en PIP dans le mac. L'avantage est que le tuner des télés est de meilleure qualité que celle des tuners pour ordinateurs.

C'est une autre façon de se faire un hub numérique...  

Dossier FNAC sur les TV à écran plat ; attention fichier pdf... 

En plus, pour la même taille, un écran de télé est généralement moins cher qu'un écran de télé.


----------



## Langellier (15 Juillet 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> si on reprend le concept de l'ordinateur etant le carrefour de la technologie numérique, il serait logique que la télévision puisse etre regardée et enregistrée sur l'ordinateur, non ?
> il y a bien la TV par Internet (par Freebox notemment), mais je ne sais pas ce que ca donne,
> et je ne crois pas que toutes les chaines generalistes soient presentes.
> est-ce que quelqu'un connait une bonne solution ?


Bonjour,
Sous macOS classic, il existe le "lecteur video Apple" présent dans le menu pomme. Avec le système 7.6 (à vérifier pour les autres), il suffit donc d'acquérir une carte TV et si ce n'est déjà fait.... une antenne TV ... et une cheminée pour l'accrocher !
Quand à la tV par internet, le gros avantage (notamment pour la France profonde des campagnes... qui n'a pas l'ADSL) est de pouvoir regarder un vilain écran de télé tout en payant le téléphone... pour reprendre les mots d'une célèbre humoriste....


----------



## Goulven (15 Juillet 2004)

Maxx a dit:
			
		

> En plus, pour la même taille, un écran de télé est généralement moins cher qu'un écran de télé.



Mais alors lequel choisir?? :mouais:


----------



## Caster (15 Juillet 2004)

j'ai acheté il y a quelques mois Eye TV en version USB .... et durant tout ce temps, je n'ai eu aucun problème ...... puis il y a eu un certains nombres de Màj qui étaient plutôt destinées au version Eye TV 200 et autres, mais qu'on pouvait néamoins installer avec le modèle USB. A ce moment je n'avais plus de télécomande qui s'affichait à l'écran. J'avais juste la fenêtre avec la vidéo. Puis est arrivé hier la version 1.5 pour tous les modèles y compris la version USB. Mais toujours pas de télécommande 
J'ai pourtant fais le tour de toutes les options etc ... mais rien à faire.


----------



## woulf (15 Juillet 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté il y a quelques mois Eye TV en version USB .... et durant tout ce temps, je n'ai eu aucun problème ...... puis il y a eu un certains nombres de Màj qui étaient plutôt destinées au version Eye TV 200 et autres, mais qu'on pouvait néamoins installer avec le modèle USB. A ce moment je n'avais plus de télécomande qui s'affichait à l'écran. J'avais juste la fenêtre avec la vidéo. Puis est arrivé hier la version 1.5 pour tous les modèles y compris la version USB. Mais toujours pas de télécommande
> J'ai pourtant fais le tour de toutes les options etc ... mais rien à faire.



Ca va paraitre idiot, mais tu l'as peut être masqué le controleur ?
Dans le menu fenêtre, il y a l'option "masquer le controleur", qui ne se transforme d'ailleurs pas en "afficher le controleur" lorsqu'il est masqué ce qui n'est pas très malin...


----------



## golf (15 Juillet 2004)

MacGé annonce une nouvelle version du pilote EyeTV 1.5...


----------



## Maxx (15 Juillet 2004)

Euuuh.... un écran de télé?  :rateau: 

C'est promis, je copierai 100 fois: "je relis bien mon post 7 fois avant de l'envoyer". :rose:


----------



## woulf (16 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> MacGé annonce une nouvelle version du pilote EyeTV 1.5...



Notre ami la cite et semble dire qu'elle ne résoud rien à son problème


----------



## golf (16 Juillet 2004)

J'ai vu 



			
				woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca va paraitre idiot, mais tu l'as peut être masqué le controleur ?
> Dans le menu fenêtre, il y a l'option "masquer le controleur", qui ne se transforme d'ailleurs pas en "afficher le controleur" lorsqu'il est masqué ce qui n'est pas très malin...


Par contre j'avais oublié : et en poubellisant les préférences pour avoir un reset général du soft, fenêtres y compris !...


----------



## Caster (16 Juillet 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu
> 
> 
> Par contre j'avais oublié : et en poubellisant les préférences pour avoir un reset général du soft, fenêtres y compris !...




je pense que c'est ce que je vais faire, car j'avais déjà "joué" de nomreuses fois avec le bouton masqué le controleur .... et ça n'a rien changé 

Je vais le faire entre 12h et 14 h, car il faut bien que je bosse un peu !


----------



## Goulven (16 Juillet 2004)

Bon ca ira pour cette fois... Mais qu'on ne t'y reprenne plus! :hein:   :rateau:


----------



## Caster (16 Juillet 2004)

Bien .... j'ai enfin trouvé ce qui clochait ..... j'ai honte 


vais-je le dire ici ?????



en fait, comme j'ai 2 écrans connecté ( enfin un écran et la TV ) j'ai la commande de Eye TV qui s'est mis sur la partie décran invisible ..... j'avais beau faire masquer / afficher ou tout ramener au 1er plan, rien à faire, la commande devait s'afficher sur la partie d'écran virtuelle ... 
Bref j'ai du faire une redocopie d'écran pour m'en apercevoir


----------



## golf (16 Juillet 2004)

Faute avoué est pardonnée mon fils.
Amen 

nb : au fait, comment t'as fait ! à l'aveuglette !...
nb bis : il doit automatiquement y avoir des prefs U (même cachées) qui localisent la position écran de cette commade


----------



## fwedo (19 Juillet 2004)

et si l'on prend une tele lcd, on peut qd meme enregistrer les emission sur mac ? ca marche comment ? faut  un logiciel spécial je suppose ? lequel ?

je suppose aussi qu'un PW 12 doit un peu ramer sur un 23 pouces non ? qq a une expérience dessus ?


----------



## lasturas (21 Août 2004)

Bonjour,
Depuis quelques temps il y avait des coupures d'une seconde (son et image) mais maintenant il ne capte plus la télévision ,l'écran reste noir avec le message "pas de signal". J'ai remarqué que le voyant lumineux restait rouge, il ne devient plus jaune comme avant. J'ai vérifié toute les connexion et c'est ok.
J'ai adressé le même message à ELGATO, Voici leur réponse :


> I hope it is ok for you, if I answer in english.
> 
> Please follow these steps and see, if that helps:
> 
> ...


C'est toujours pareil.
Que faire?
Merci de bien vouloir me répondre.

lasturas


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

Ben, il te le dit :


> ...If that doesn't fix the problem, please come back to me again.


Si cela ne résout pas le problème, recontacte le 

C'est quel modèle et tu l'as acheté où ?


----------



## lasturas (21 Août 2004)

Merci pour ta réponse,

Je l'ai acheté à Apple store que j'ai recontacté et qui m'a envoyé chez elgato. Il s'agit du EYETV 200
J'ai aussi, comme mentionné dans la réponse renvoyé un 2em message à elgato mais là pas de réponse.

lasturas


----------



## golf (21 Août 2004)

Tiens nous au courant


----------



## jeanclaudeduce (24 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite faire l'acquisition d'un boitier eye tv usb ou 200.
Or je ne sait lequel choisir en therme de qualité d'image bien que je m'oriente plus vers le eye tv 200.

Mon but avec ce materiel n'est uniquement de regarder la tv sur mon mac et non d'enregistrer les programmes mais ce avec la plus grande qualité possible.

Voici mon materiel: ibook G4 800 mhz - 384 Mo de Ram - OSX 10 3 5 - trés bien entretenu   

Mes questions:
- Ma configuration est t elle suffisante pour utiliser ce materiel ?
- La qualité d'image sera t elle excellente ?
- Pourai je mettre la tv en grand écran sans problème ?
- Peut il y avoir un risque que l'image saccade ?
- Ou puis je trouver un test de ce materiel ?

Je vous soumets donc ces quelques questions d'autant plus que l'apple expo est proche où je pourai faire l'acquisition du produit.

Encore merci par avance et excellente continuation.


Bien à vous.


----------



## Apca (24 Août 2004)

Salut, 

Concerant le test, tu peut jetter un oeil ICI


----------



## woulf (24 Août 2004)

bonjour,

il m'arrive occasionnellement d'utiliser mon boitier eyetv 200 avec l'ibook G4 800 de ma femme (640 Mos de Ram) et il n'y a jamais eu le moindre problème.

toutefois, je l'utilise principalement pour enregistrer et non pour regarder la télé, mais si c'est bon pour enregistrer, c'est que la lecture est bonne 

Ta config est donc largement suffisante.

Quant à la qualité d'image, elle est tout simplement bluffante, je grave en DVD les enregistrements et c'est tout simplement splendide !

Si tu veux plus de détails, tu auras plus de chances d'en trouver dans la rubrique vidéo du forum.


----------



## Apca (24 Août 2004)

Et concernant la configuration pour l'eyetv 200 firewire :

Configuration requise
- Processeur G4 500 MHz ou plus
(1) Une connexion Internet est nécessaire pour utiliser le guide des programmes électronique  en option tvtv (disponible au Royaume-Uni, en Allemagne, en Suisse, en Autriche  et en France)
(2) Roxio Toast 6 Titanium est nécessaire pour graver des DVD ou des CD  vidéo. 
(3) Un bloc d'alimentation externe peut  s'avérer nécessaire si  d'autres périphériques tirent parti de la puissance du bus FireWire.


Configuration minimale*:
- Processeur G4 500 MHz ou plus
- Mac OS X 10.2.8 ou plus
- 512 Mo de RAM
- 2 Go d'espace disque par heure d'enregistrement


----------



## woulf (24 Août 2004)

avec 384Mos de Ram tu risques donc d'être un poil juste


----------



## Mac_Demons (24 Août 2004)

Salut,

 je suis à la recherche de l'équivalent d'une Ati Tv Wonder avec télécomande pour Mac. Vous en connaissé?


----------



## Apca (24 Août 2004)

Salut, en interne ou externe ? c'est bien pour regarder la tv sur ton mac c'est ca ?


----------



## Mac_Demons (24 Août 2004)

Interne et externe pour que je compare. Pour ce qui est de l'usage, c'est pour regarder la Tv mais plus spécifiquement faire de la capture avc un vidéo in. Pour se qui est de la t.l.commane, je me demandais s'il y avait une fonction dvd pour quand je regade des dvd dessus.


----------



## Apca (24 Août 2004)

Tu a L'eyetv 200 firewire Sinon il y a aussi la carte Miglia il y a aussi L'eyetv usb

Et voici une télécommande PAR ICI


----------



## Apca (24 Août 2004)

Les test :

ICI le test de l'eye tv FIREWIRE
ICI le test de l'eyetv USB
ICI le test de la MIGLIA

Voilà


----------



## Mac_Demons (24 Août 2004)

Merci c'est se que je cherchais, j'imagine qu'ils sont aussi NTSC et qu'en comandant sur le site d'apple il aura une version avec une alimentation pour l'Amerique.


----------



## celegorn (26 Août 2004)

Bonjour,

Je dois remplacer mon lecteur dvd bientôt et je m'étais renseigné pour un lecteur dvd avec disque dur, mais à 900 euros je trouve que c'est de l'arnaque!

Du coup, j'me demandait si à la façon d'un media center ou un truc du genre, il n'existait pas un système que je pourrai brancher sur ma télé et qui me permette d'enregistrer mes émissions ou (là je rêve peut être) vers lequel je pourrai envoyer en sans fil un film en divx afin qu'il le retransmette sur la télé.

Voilà, merci pour vos réponses.

Steve, pond nous le iTV avec disque dur, de l'airport G, et un lecteur DVD incorporé et l, Oh mon dieu, j'achète!!!!


----------



## woulf (26 Août 2004)

eyetv : www.elgato.com

ayant récemment acheté un lecteur DVD pour équiper quelqu'un de ma famille, je me suis rendu compte qu'on en trouvait à largement moins de 100 euros et à peine plus pour qu'en prime ils lisent les divX 

Donc si tu dois investir, envisage la solution eyetv, surtout en firewire (eyetv200) qui te permettra d'enregistrer des émissions et de les graver en DVD par la suite à l'aide de toast.


----------



## celegorn (26 Août 2004)

L'EyeHome ne me permet apparement pas d'enregistrer directement de la TV sur un disque dur incorporé à l'appareil.

Sinon, il est aussi dommage que le boitier n'incorpore pas directement un HD ou une liaison sans fil.

L'idéal serait un Apple Media Center avec branchement sur la télé, HD incorporé et Airport Ready.  Mais je ne sais pas si ça existe.  Pourtant je pense que le marché est mûr pour ce genre de solution, en tous les cas, moi, je le suis!!


----------



## Shrek (22 Octobre 2004)

Quelles differences entre ces 3 versions : Eye TV 200 /300 /400 ??

Merci


----------



## fwedo (22 Octobre 2004)

et concernant l eye TV, est il possible de simplement regarder la TV, sans pour autant enregistrer ?
ca me tente bien ce truc...


----------



## lagu2003 (7 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis un heureux acquéreur d'imac g5 et souhaiterais acheter 1 Eye tv 200.J'ai quelques interrogations et voudrais recueillir vos impressions et conseils:

1- Peux-t-on connecter la freebox sur l'Eye TV 200 afin de pouvoir regarder la télé sur le mac mac?

2- Est-on obligé de brancher l'antenne tv sur l'Eye TV pour pouvoir regarder la télé sur le mac?
 Si oui quelqu'un aurait-il déjà utilisé une antenne tv sans fil sur l'Eye tv 200?


Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2004)

bonsoir

l'un d'entre vous a t-il deja teste ou achete les appareils EyeTV et/ou EyeHome

je cherche des infos sur ca mais le site du fabricant est trop succint

merci


----------



## golf (15 Décembre 2004)

On est un peu moins fainéant et on fait une recherche sur le site 

Bon, je fusionne avec le fil existant...


----------



## Caribou (28 Décembre 2004)

Moi j'ai un gros probleme car apres avoir galere un bon moment pour configurer l'eyehome, je peux enfin avoir acces a mon contenu video photo et musique mais rien à faire pour la connexion internet. Je n'arrive pas à utiliser les bookmarks safari ni a faire la mise à jour du firmware car il ne peut se conncter!! Si qq un a une solution... Je suis relie par un cable ethernet, merci


----------



## Caribou (30 Décembre 2004)

Pass d'idée, tout le monde seche?


----------



## golf (30 Décembre 2004)

Es tu allé approfondir sur le site d'ElGato et le support ?


----------



## Caribou (31 Décembre 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Es tu allé approfondir sur le site d'ElGato et le support ?


Je l'ai visite de long en large sans plus de solution  
Je n'arrive pas à trouver qq un sachant regler ce probleme
en fait si l'un d'entre vous possede le meme matoss brancher directement via ethernet qu'il me fasse savoir comment il a parametre son reseau


----------



## TRN (31 Janvier 2005)

bonjour a tous

tout est dans le titrre?????


----------



## TRN (31 Janvier 2005)

bonjour a tous

pour info, je possede un lecteur Dvix Kiss 508 equipe d'une carte reseau et apparement, ai les meme fonctinnalité que EyeHome...

je peux voir les photos ,  ecouter Musique, visionner film stocker sur DD de mon Mac...

Ai rajouter un DD de 120Go dans mon Kiss...

je compte maintenant acquerir *EyeTV Wonder USB pour competer mon "Media Center"


@+
*


----------



## TRN (31 Janvier 2005)

bonjour

a vu de la nouvelle mise a jour du Soft, on pourrait faire du Mpeg4 sur la gema EyeTV  savez vous si cela est vrai pour *EyeTV Wonder USB ????


Merci a vous
*


----------



## canardo (31 Janvier 2005)

non.

vois sur leur site dans la rubrique comparaison des produits. La wonder n'encode qu'en mpeg 1 et 2.

seule le eyetv 200 accepte le mpeg 4


----------



## TRN (31 Janvier 2005)

Avis d'expert ????


Pensez vous que d'encoder en Mpg4 soit vraiment un plus pour enregistrer la Télé ????
le Mpg2 n'est il pas suffisament  ?


Merci a vous


----------



## le_magi61 (2 Février 2005)

Salut à tous, 
Et a par les solutions eye Tv, Est'ce qu'il existe d'autres constructeurs car je trouve les produits cher comparé a ce qui sez fait pour les PC,
ICI 
C'est le lien vers Rue montgallet, y'a des modeles a partir de 60¤, alors que chez macway, c'est minimum 148¤.
Avez testé d'autres tuner? si oui, lesquels.
merci de vos reponses
Edit :
J'ai trouvé ça
Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Février 2005)

Lorsque j'étais sur PC j'avais acheté une carte PCTV de chez Pinnacle et jamais je n'en ai été satisfait (plantages ... problèmes de gravure ... )

Passé chez Apple je me suis empressé d'acheter EyeTV firewire400 et je peux vous affirmer qu'enfin je peux enregistrer et graver les émissons télé avec une fiabilité et une facilité déconcertante.

Pas de paramètrage compliqué ... juste choisir une émission et pousser sur le bouton ... et basta
Ensuite edition facile du fichier pour éliminer publicités et autres eet exportation en format Toast
Enfin gravure en mode DVD ..... trop facile

La dernière version du logiciel permet diverses qualités d'enregistrement entre :
DVD(90min) = mpeg2 6mbps 720x576
DVD(120min) = mpeg2 4mbps 720x576
DVD(180min) = mpeg2 3mbps 720x576
DVD(240min) = mpeg2 2mbps 720x576
Mpeg4 meilleur = mpeg4 3mbps 720x576
Mpeg4 standard = mpeg4 2mbps 720x576
Mpeg4 long play = mpeg4 1mbps 720x576

bref il y en a pour tous les goûts et c'est largement suffisant vu la faible qualité du signal télé !!!
N'oublions pas que jamais aucun boitier de capture telé quel qu'il soit ne procurera une image meilleure que celle que votre distributeur voudra bien vous amener sur votre prise télé.

Donc pas de soucis la qualité EyeTV sera à la hauteur de vos espérances et ce sans maux de tête
C'est simple, efficace et fiable ... que du bonheur
C'est cher? ... comparer-le avec un TV LCD 20" + graveur DVD avec disque dur intégré !!

Personnellement j'utilise un viel écran LCD 15" récupéré de mon switch que je fais fonctionner en dual screen et que je réserve spécialement à mon image télé ou Itunes pendant que mon écran Imag5-20" me sert au reste en même temps ... un régal

Si vous hésitiez encore vous avez tort ... foncer!   

Joseph


----------



## jmic (7 Février 2005)

je ne suis pas expert en informatique ; lorsque tu parle de 720 X 576 cele signifie que l'image tv est plus petite que l'écran ; donc e agrandissant j'image que l'image doit être pixélisée ? 

plus généralement l'iamge en plein écran sur ton moniteur est elle vraiment nette ?

merci par avance de tes infos


----------



## jo_6466 (7 Février 2005)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> je ne suis pas expert en informatique ; lorsque tu parle de 720 X 576 cele signifie que l'image tv est plus petite que l'écran ; donc e agrandissant j'image que l'image doit être pixélisée ?
> 
> plus généralement l'iamge en plein écran sur ton moniteur est elle vraiment nette ?
> 
> merci par avance de tes infos



720x576 est la norme du format d'enregistrement en mode DVD ... c'est celui qui apparait également sur l'écran du mac  ... donc si tu ne veux pas voir de pixelisation en mode plein écran il faut placer ton moniteur en 800x600.
Eyetv est un compresseur mpeg2 hardware .... donc l'image qui apparait à l'écran du mac est une image avec les petites traces habituelles liées à ce format de compression.
L'image n'est pas plus nette ni moins nette qu'une image télé ... elle présente juste sur les surfaces unies ces petites traces légères dûe à la compression .. mais c'est très discret et comme dans les téléviseurs plus l'image est petite plus elle semble propre et nette.

Rappellons tout de même que Eyetv est surtout destiné à transformer votre Mac en parfait enregistreur numérique ... et accessoirement pour devenir un téléviseur LCD

Mais l'image obtenue est plus que correcte!!


----------



## madmojito (9 Février 2005)

J'ai un G5 bi et la Freebox, mais rien d'autre. Est-ce que je peux utiliser la Freebox associé à boitier Eye-tv (ou un autre appareil) pour recevoir la TV sur mon ordinateur et enregistrer des trucs ? Comment fonctionne alors les connections ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## jo_6466 (9 Février 2005)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un G5 bi et la Freebox, mais rien d'autre. Est-ce que je peux utiliser la Freebox associé à boitier Eye-tv (ou un autre appareil) pour recevoir la TV sur mon ordinateur et enregistrer des trucs ? Comment fonctionne alors les connections ?
> 
> Merci pour vos réponses



C'est simple :
Le Eyetv est une "simple" boite qui convertit TOUT signal video composite ou SVHS provenant de quelque source que ce soit connecté à son entrée en un signal compatible avec le moniteur MAC

Bien à toi


----------



## Dr.Slump (9 Février 2005)

Salut, je possède l eyetv 200 depuis presque 1 an, posez moi vos questions, je tacherais d'y répondre


----------



## madmojito (10 Février 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> C'est simple :
> Le Eyetv est une "simple" boite qui convertit TOUT signal video composite ou SVHS provenant de quelque source que ce soit connecté à son entrée en un signal compatible avec le moniteur MAC
> 
> Bien à toi



Merci pour ton aide. Est-ce que la Freebox délivre un signal compatible et est-ce que la connectique est adéquate ? J'ai posé la question à Free et il m'ont renvoyé chez un revendeur, comme si le revendeur connaissait la Freebox !!!


----------



## jo_6466 (11 Février 2005)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ton aide. Est-ce que la Freebox délivre un signal compatible et est-ce que la connectique est adéquate ? J'ai posé la question à Free et il m'ont renvoyé chez un revendeur, comme si le revendeur connaissait la Freebox !!!



Si je ne me trompe pas la freebox possède à l'arrière une prise péritel
Il suffit donc de se procurer un adaptateur PERITEL/CHINCH-SVHS dans n'importe quel magasin de video ressemblant à ceci :
Adaptateur Péritel :

 

Deux possibiltés pour se raccorder au Eyetv alors : soit par SVHS (meilleure qualité) ou par CINCH AUDIO/VIDEO

Bien à toi


----------



## madmojito (11 Février 2005)

Merci !!!


----------



## madmojito (12 Février 2005)

benR a dit:
			
		

> Attention, la télé sur Free ne se regarde pas sur l'ordinateur... la freebox possède une sortie télé et est livrée avec une péritel, donc est destnée à etr ebranchée sur la télé.
> 
> Poru regarder les chaines su rl'ordi, tu peux acheter une carte télé (Alchemy DVR de Miglia, par exemple).
> j'en ai acheté une avec mon ordi, et pour le moment j'en sui sassez content. il manque quelques fonctions qui pourraient etre utiles (par exemple une plus rgande facilité pour programmer l'enregistrement des émissions), mais sinon, ca marche très bien.



Peux-tu être plus précis sur les branchements stp ? Doit-on comprendre que tu ne te branches pas sur le boitier de Free mais sur l'antenne de ton immeuble, ou que tu te branches bien sur le boitier de Free, mais que tu passes par la carte télé pour le faire ? Merci !


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Février 2005)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu être plus précis sur les branchements stp ? Doit-on comprendre que tu ne te branches pas sur le boitier de Free mais sur l'antenne de ton immeuble, ou que tu te branches bien sur le boitier de Free, mais que tu passes par la carte télé pour le faire ? Merci !



Madmojito,

pour voir la télé sur ton ordinateur plusieurs solutions

1. simplissime
Tu achètes un tuner (boitier externe ou carte (PCI par exemple)
tu branches l'antenne de ton immeuble sur le tuner, et si tu as une carte interne c'est tout. Tu as un boitier externe, tu le branches en USB ou Firewire selon le modèle sur ton mac en plus

2. tu veux faire de l'acquisition vidéo (branchement d'un magnétoscope, d'une caméra sans sortie i-link (firewire) par exemple)
en interne tu achètes une carte tuner avec entrée vidéo/audio
ou en externe boitier externe avec entrées ± sorties Vidéo/audio (Formac, eyeTV 200 par exemple)
Mêmes branchements

3. tu veux en plus bénéficier de la télé par la freebox
Tu utilises la solution 2 et tu achètes un convertisseur péritel (cf mail jo_6466), tu le mets sur la freebox et tu te raccordes à ton boitier (carte) par un cable s-VHS (Y/C) ou un cable RCA (Jack jaune) et deux cables audio (rouge et blanc)

4 la freebox n'est pas à coté de ton ordinateur
encore un petit investissement. Il faut acheter un réémetteur (avec son recepteur) vidéo (grande surfaces, Fnac Darty ...) environ 100¤.
Tu branches la sortie télé de ta freebox sur le réémetteur (qui s'intercalle entre la freebox et ta télé). Tu mets le recepteur près de ton Mac. tu branches le recepteur (vidéo et son) sur les entrées de ton boitier (carte). Tu pilotes à distance par la télécommande qui est le plus souvent livrée avec le réémetteur.

5 Tu veux voir sur ta télé ce qu'il y a sur ton ordinateur (vidéo, iphotos ...)
Tu branches un boitier de réémission (eyeconnect par exemple) sur ton Mac, et tu recois sur ta télé à distance

J'ai testé personnellement toutes ces solutions (sauf la 5) avec une freebox et ça marche sans souci.


----------



## madmojito (12 Février 2005)

Merci infiniment MortyBlake pour la précision de ta réponse


----------



## madmojito (12 Février 2005)

Une dernière question : où me conseillez-vous d'acheter ce matériel (la eyeTV, l'adaptateur, les câbles ?). Je présume que vous conseillez la eyeTV ? Qu'est-ce que tu utilises Mortimer ?


----------



## madmojito (12 Février 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Si je ne me trompe pas la freebox possède à l'arrière une prise péritel
> Il suffit donc de se procurer un adaptateur PERITEL/CHINCH-SVHS dans n'importe quel magasin de video ressemblant à ceci :
> Adaptateur Péritel :
> 
> ...



Est-ce que je peux utiliser la connectique RCA de la Freebox sans passer par l'adaptateur ? Je vois en effet à l'arrière de la Freebox trois trous qui semblent être du RCA. Dans ce cas je pourrais utiliser un câble RCA-RCA pour raccorder la Freebox au boitier Eyetv 200, non ?

Désolé de poser toutes ces questions, ces histoires techniques sont vraiment pas évidentes à comprendre pour un néophyte comme moi !!


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Février 2005)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que je peux utiliser la connectique RCA de la Freebox sans passer par l'adaptateur ? Je vois en effet à l'arrière de la Freebox trois trous qui semblent être du RCA. Dans ce cas je pourrais utiliser un câble RCA-RCA pour raccorder la Freebox au boitier Eyetv 200, non ?
> 
> Désolé de poser toutes ces questions, ces histoires techniques sont vraiment pas évidentes à comprendre pour un néophyte comme moi !!




Si tu as 3 cinch une rouge (son canal droit) une blanche (son canal gauche) et une jaune (signal video composite) tu bien sûr l'utiliser 
Mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser l'entrée SVHS de l'Eyetv par l'intermédiaire de cet adaptateur et un cable SVHS .. tu devrais y gagner en qualité


----------



## MortyBlake (12 Février 2005)

madmojito a dit:
			
		

> Une dernière question : où me conseillez-vous d'acheter ce matériel (la eyeTV, l'adaptateur, les câbles ?). Je présume que vous conseillez la eyeTV ? Qu'est-ce que tu utilises Mortimer ?



J'ai une eyeTV 200 après avoir eu un Formac. Je n'ai pas une connaissance de l'ensemble du marché pour être sur que c'est le meilleur matériel, mais en tout cas ça marche.

On ne doit pas avoir la même freebox car je n'ai qu'une péritel sur la mienne.

Pour le lieu de l'achat, le moins cher est le mieux, on en trouve à peu près partout (FNAC, DARTY, boutiques informatique ...), y compris sur l'aplestore et la plupart des VPC pour Mac.

L'adaptateur maintenant partout, FNAC, DARTY, boutiquevidéo, magasin de bricolage, j'en ai même vu à Monoprix à coté de chez moi.(idem pour les cables)


----------



## jmic (22 Février 2005)

bonjour à tous

je souhaite acquérir eyetv200 pour lire sur mon imac G5 ; la TNT (télévision numérique terrestre arrive en france ; savez vous si'il sera possible de voir la TNT via l'eyeTV200 ?

merci par avance de votre réponse

jmic


----------



## golf (22 Février 2005)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> je souhaite acquérir eyetv200 pour lire sur mon imac G5 ; la TNT (télévision numérique terrestre arrive en france ; savez vous si'il sera possible de voir la TNT via l'eyeTV200 ?


Comme pour une TV normale, avec le décodeur qui sera fournis avec la TNT.


----------



## jmic (22 Février 2005)

oui mais il faut raccorder la TNT  par prise péritel ; hors le Eye TV  ne possède pas d'entrée péritel (à ma connaissance)


----------



## MortyBlake (22 Février 2005)

jmic a dit:
			
		

> oui mais il faut raccorder la TNT  par prise péritel ; hors le Eye TV  ne possède pas d'entrée péritel (à ma connaissance)



cf message #81 de jo_6466 dans ce fil, il y a des adaptateurs péritel partout qui te convertissent le signal d'une péritel en RCA ou Y/C + 2 audio


----------



## mistertitan (27 Février 2005)

et quid du nouveau Eye TV Wonder USB2...

je voudrais bien connaitre la qualité effective d'une telle carte d'aquisition

Distribué par Apacabar...

le pb pour moi, je n'ai qu'un PM G4 1,25GHz et une carte USB 2 PCI, est que ca marchera sur cette carte qui n'est pas native (mon scanner canoscan 8400F ne marche en USB 2 que sur de l'USB 2 natif) et est ce que la qualité VCD est suffisante (pas sur)
de plus, est ce que l'usb2 ne pompe pas trop de ressources de l'ordi, et peut on reelement brancher sa console de jeu sans ralentissement?

en fait, tout retour d'info est le bienvenu


----------



## joumier (5 Mars 2005)

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est la comparaison entre le deux produits. Apparemment, ils ont les mêmes fonctions. Tous les deux permettent de regarder la télé sur l'ordi, d'enregistrer une émission, de programmer l'enregistrement... 

Pout l'instant, je vois deux différences: la connectique (FireWire ou USB 2) et la possibilité d'encoder en MPEG-4 (EyeTV 200) ou MPEG-1 (EyeTV Wonder).

Mais cela suffit-il à expliquer la différence de prix qui est considérable: environ 350 ¤ pour EyeTV 200 et 150 ¤ pour EyeTV Wonder USB 2.0???

Ou bien y a-t-il autre chose qui explique le prix supérieur de l'EyeTV 200?


----------



## golf (5 Mars 2005)

joumier a dit:
			
		

> Pout l'instant, je vois deux différences: la connectique (FireWire ou USB 2) et la possibilité d'encoder en MPEG-4 (EyeTV 200) ou MPEG-1 (EyeTV Wonder).
> 
> Mais cela suffit-il à expliquer la différence de prix qui est considérable: environ 350 ¤ pour EyeTV 200 et 150 ¤ pour EyeTV Wonder USB 2.0???
> 
> Ou bien y a-t-il autre chose qui explique le prix supérieur de l'EyeTV 200?


La différence est liée à l'utilisation de puces spécifiques et aux royalties payées aux ayants-droits


----------



## joumier (5 Mars 2005)

Merci pour la réponse! 

Comme mon iMac G4 n'a pas de port USB 2, je pense que je n'ai de toute façon pas le choix: ce sera l'EyeTV 200...

... Mais ce qui m'agace, c'est que je vais payer plus du double du prix (comparé à l'EyeTV USB 2) pour pas grand chose! (Si je veux convertir une vidéo en MPEG-4, j'ai QuickTime Pro ou ffmpeg par exemple)!


----------

